# No Fap Challenge



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody heard of it on Reddit?
Any advice to give?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i tried doing it last month and failed but fuck it round 2!!! 

it's 11:53 and i'm starting at midnight, brb 

trying to get atleast 2 weeks this time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Keep yourself too busy for it


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

How long would you try and do it for?
I reckon longer then 30 days is unrealistic


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

sickofcena said:


> Any advice to give?


Find a different challenge.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

So this is basically the Seinfeld Master of Domain challenge? I've done this before with friends and it's really not that hard. We all got to the week mark easy mode and decided it was stupid, so we stopped. Also it's worth noting that I was a teenager at the time, so a week was a relatively long time in that regard.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why would you want to that with your friends? 

OK so I googled it and it seems like something that people do when they think they have a porn addiction. As in they don't just do it for the lols or for fun.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Gonna try this ou....already lost.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I've done that for 2 weeks just to prove to myself that I have strong will power.

And it's very easy when you're really busy.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> Why would you want to that with your friends?
> 
> OK so I googled it and it seems like something that people do when they think they have a porn addiction. As in they don't just do it for the lols or for fun.


Because we were a bunch of idiot kids that liked shows like Jackass and Kenny vs Spenny.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Going to give it a try I AM THE MASTER OF MY OWN CUM!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

If I don't masturbate for a couple of days I turn into the weird guy trying to pick up fat chicks at Walmart. No way I'm doing that


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Day 1 complete. :cena2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I have lasted only 3 weeks without fapping and still haven't yet.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is a hard challenge. :side:


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

update: 3:08AM, high as balls

this is a really hard challenge.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

after like 2 weeks you don't even really want to any more...


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I propose a counter challenge. I'll call it the Go Fuck Yourself Challenge. 
Step 1: Go fuck yourself, repeat


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

kregnaz said:


> I propose a counter challenge. I'll call it the Go Fuck Yourself Challenge.
> Step 1: Go fuck yourself, repeat



Somebody's angry they lost 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Can we have another thread called the Fap Challenge?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

2 months, mostly because I had to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bo Wyatt said:


> 2 months, mostly because I had to.


lol Same with me, but it was 4 months, long before this challenge even existed (i think) back in 2010


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol Same with me, but it was 4 months, long before this challenge even existed (i think) back in 2010


daaamn, and I thought 2 months was hell.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whenever I get to like 6 days it just gets so hard. No pun intended. :westbrook2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Fukk reddit, I've been doing no fap november for years, and this year I did no fap July, it's hard as fff


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Deptford said:


> after like 2 weeks you don't even really want to any more...


Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Deptford said:


> after like 2 weeks you don't even really want to any more...


Exactly. For me the first week was the hard part but after that it (the challenge, not my dick) hasn't even been that hard at all. After tomorrow I'll be three weeks in and I don't really have any reason to start jerking it again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

but you're allowed to have sex?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Goku said:


> but you're allowed to have sex?


That's irrelevant. We're on a site called wrestlingforum, remember.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Too many editions of Glamour magazine lying around for this tbh.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Why would anyone do this? When I was busy with college and had a roommate I frequently went like 4 and 5 straight days without masturbating and it impacted my life in a negative way. Masturbating keeps me calm and grounded.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I've tried it and at most it's been 30days without one.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would I ever deliberately keep myself from fapping for weeks or even months on end? It's my guaranteed fun time once or twice a day.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

my friend done it the whole of lent, don't know how he done it but every week he just kept getting angrier until it was finally over. Think it was the happiest I've ever seen the moody bastard after that month.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alexis Texas, Rachel Roxxx, Leilani Leanne, Eva Angelina, Remy Lacroix, Carmella Bing, and Lily Thai would miss be tho


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Worst challenge ever, I mean you gain NOTHING from it and a YouTube video of it would be just doing anything else so can't even put yourself doing it online.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Worst challenge ever, I mean you gain NOTHING from it and a YouTube video of it would be just doing anything else so can't even put yourself doing it online.


You could post the video of you ending the challenge :draper2


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> Somebody's angry they lost
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Somebody just heard about this teenie bullshit for the first time and would happily laugh about any idiot dumb enough to accept this "challenge"



A-C-P said:


> You could post the video of you ending the challenge :draper2


Nah, that doesn't prove anything, you need a camera in your undies hooked up on twitch 24/7 to be legit


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Shit I haven't spanked it in about a month, between work and playing music I don't have time to do anything


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Shit I haven't spanked it in about a month, between work and playing music I don't have time to do anything


If you haven't wanked in a month all you need is about 30 seconds. I'm sure you can arrange 30 seconds of free time.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

It's actually very unhealthy for your genitals, people reported a loss of libido and having a limpdick after beeing on No-Fap for too long and it taking forever to gain back their natural hardness and hornyness. There was some bro-science that no-fap would raise test, thus helping to make bigger gains but it was just created by some troll.

You can go on no-fap if you have sex on the reg, but if you're some FA that doesn't get any action for months you're in for a bad surprise.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Why would someone do this. Fapping is what keeps me as a level headed person. No fapping will result in me turning into a very sexual frustrated person, who would probably lay down with the first boogawolf that approaches me. Fapping and relieving that stress, is what keeps me sane and aware of my options.

What type of man will put himself through that. Theres absolutely no pros of not fapping for 30 days.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

sickofcena said:


> Anybody heard of it on Reddit?
> Any advice to give?


Get a job. Seriously you'll be too exhausted to even contemplate fapping.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

No fapping, no buys.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

If having sex doesn't count then I've done some long stretches before.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Longest I've gone without fapping is like 3 days. I still cannot believe it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I sometimes spend an entire month not masturbating without even noticing tbh.

This _"no fap challenge"_ is moronic nonetheless.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I lost my hands in a helicopter/bear mauling incident when I was 6, and I also live in a cave in Scandinavia with nobody else around to tug it for me, so I'm on a pretty good run right now. 

I suggest meditation or a coma.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> You could post the video of you ending the challenge :draper2


Well, I could but that's probably the last video I'd ever post on YouTube.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Advice on a no fap challenge

How about... not fapping?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I've never fapped in my life, so this challenge is an instant win for me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I start fapping at work even when I'm busy. I just remember how good it feels and start going at it. So no challenge for me.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> *I start fapping at work* even when I'm busy. I just remember how good it feels and start going at it. So no challenge for me.


Please don't tell me you're a teacher...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man here on campus there are too man big booty girls wearing Yoga Pants and I'm in a course where half the students(females) are *FIT. AS. HELL*.

I can do 2 days.. max...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Gaz said:


> I've never fapped in my life, so this challenge is an instant win for me.


Are you Crunch from The Big Hit? :waffle


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> I start fapping at work even when I'm busy. I just remember how good it feels and start going at it. So no challenge for me.


You sound like the character from Shame.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

update: 5:05pm 

still going strong, def gonna make the 1 day mark easy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is a gay thread.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> update: 5:05pm
> 
> still going strong, def gonna make the 1 day mark easy.


I´m just gonna say Katy Mixon.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> update: 5:05pm
> 
> still going strong, def gonna make the 1 day mark easy.


Carmella Bing banged as tits bounce.


You know you want to.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't "fapped" in 16 years. I decided then that I wanted a healthy, non-possessive, attitude towards sex and thought that masterbating might enable me to view women as objects, conquests, etc. I can't say for any kind of certainty that I'm doing better in that regard as a non-fapper than I would as a fapper, but I will say that it is easier to manage sexual desire and to express it in a healthy way if you don't allow your thoughts to be dominated by primal urges (no matter how appealing our popular culture makes that phrase sound). At first, it was really hard- especially as a late teenager, but as I hit my twenties it really calmed down. 

Interestingly enough, I've gotten to the point where the only times I feel any kind of sexual desire are when it is more than just physical, but in conjunction with admiration, adoration and deep affection- that is, when my late wife was still alive, she was the only woman I desired and today, my girlfriend is the only woman I desire. I can look at magazines or women on the street and say "wow, she's pretty", but have not even the slightest desire to do anything more than admire from afar.

Of course, I'm sure I'll be derided for saying all of this. I expect nothing else from this website by now 



WWE said:


> Carmella Bing banged as tits bounce.
> 
> 
> You know you want to.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Advice on how NOT to do it, everytime you want to just have sex instead. Pretty much the same thing, plus you get more exercise.

Seriously though, is this what the internet is at now? Men, or women I suppose, actively keep a log on how long they can go without masturbation and discuss it? No offense to some of them but if that's how you're spending your time then that might be why you don't have a girlfriend. If you're discussing your masturbation habits online with other dudes, that's a bit of a problem - Not really sure what you get out of that, tbh. Maybe a Josh Hartnett film but that's no help to anyone.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

The only time I ever reached the 2 weeks mark, 60 yo grannies started to look hot, so I quickly understood I should never reach that mark again.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> update: 5:05pm
> 
> still going strong, def gonna make the 1 day mark easy.


You can do it brother :thecause 

#teampowers


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> I haven't "fapped" in 16 years. I decided then that I wanted a healthy, non-possessive, attitude towards sex and thought that masterbating might enable me to view women as objects, conquests, etc. I can't say for any kind of certainty that I'm doing better in that regard as a non-fapper than I would as a fapper, but I will say that it is easier to manage sexual desire and to express it in a healthy way if you don't allow your thoughts to be dominated by primal urges (no matter how appealing our popular culture makes that phrase sound). At first, it was really hard- especially as a late teenager, but as I hit my twenties it really calmed down.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I've gotten to the point where the only times I feel any kind of sexual desire are when it is more than just physical, but in conjunction with admiration, adoration and deep affection- that is, when my late wife was still alive, she was the only woman I desired and today, my girlfriend is the only woman I desire. I can look at magazines or women on the street and say "wow, she's pretty", but have not even the slightest desire to do anything more than admire from afar.
> 
> Of course,_ I'm sure I'll be derided for saying all of this_. I expect nothing else from this website by now


It does sound a tiny bit lofty to me but that's just personal preference, more power to you for doing what works for you man :waffle

:topic: If that spelling error in the first line/second sentence was on purpose, then it's a fucking great joke :clap. If not then feel free to ignore :side:

Oh and love the sig! :sansa


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE said:


> Man here on campus there are too man big booty girls wearing Yoga Pants and I'm in a course where half the students(females) are *FIT. AS. HELL*.
> 
> I can do 2 days.. max...


The chicks at Sheridan are hot as fuck. B town chicks might be > T Dot chicks :side: don't hold me on that.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

WWE said:


> Man here on campus there are too man big booty girls wearing Yoga Pants and I'm in a course where half the students(females) are *FIT. AS. HELL*.
> 
> I can do 2 days.. max...


Do you masturbate to random girls you see on the street? Wow. There's porn on the internet bro.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i'm doing it this time bros, 90 fucking days here i come.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Not fapping :haha

Never heard of anything so ludicrous.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I've heard of this before, my closer circle of friends in high school tried to do it. I failed in less than a day, whoops.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

It's 2014 and at least 10 million people are masturbating right now. Why would you not be?


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Dont try it, its just depressing ...its originally from seinfeld it was funny


----------



## PaulBrown (Oct 16, 2014)

Impossible for me. I can only hold it, when I'm sick


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The chicks at Sheridan are hot as fuck. B town chicks might be > T Dot chicks :side: don't hold me on that.


Ugh nah sheridan has too much brown girls so some are flat and ugly looking... Well that goes for half of Brampton. 

Toronto girls be Asian tho :banderas


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

A few friends and I did a challenge of Fap Free February and I somehow managed to go the entire month and a little more. Damn was I a moody fucktard during that time. It's when I realized it keeps me calm and not want to rage out on people at random times.

Anyways, the challenge is dumb. No man should put himself through that kind of struggle willingly.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

on week 3 :stuff


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If you keep yourself busy you won't feel the urge. Wanking is a pass time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

imfromchicago said:


> Please don't tell me you're a teacher...


No, I work at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i made it 1 day!! lololol

#teampowers :thecause


any one else willing to test their will power?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I've actually gone some serious amounts of time before... 2 or 3 weeks to a month or more. It had nothing to do with an internet challenge though it was just that I'd burnt out and felt it was necessary. Porn is like any other addiction, when you use a lot, you get tolerance and you need stronger stuff (stimulus) and then before you know it, you're watching gangbang style clown porn.









Then after you're 'done', you can't even look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I've actually gone some serious amounts of time before... 2 or 3 weeks to a month or more. It had nothing to do with an internet challenge though it was just that I'd burnt out and felt it was necessary. Porn is like any other addiction, when you use a lot, you get tolerance and you need stronger stuff (stimulus) and then before you know it, you're watching gangbang style clown porn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FAP!!! Trust me. I remember not long ago I was just a young boy and would masturbate to the word "Sex" on Word Pad. Then i'd erase that shit before my parents got home. Fast forward yrs later, i am now fapping to Shemale and Gang Bang Porn. On a good day that will give me an erection. Snorting speed, at one point I paid off a Jewish prostitute to give me a BJ. She was nothing like in the ad on Craiglist. She was fuckin fat, short haired middle aged woman. I had homocidal thoughts and i wanted to beat her up for my 40$ back. The was my lowest point. If you are reading this dont fap because this can happen to you and you will eventually become a murderer.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> i made it 1 day!! lololol
> 
> #teampowers :thecause
> 
> ...


I vicariously live the challenge through you. Stay strong brother!

If you start to struggle think of Hilary Clinton having a cold shower.

#teampowers :thecause


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> i made it 1 day!! lololol
> 
> #teampowers :thecause
> 
> ...


21 days in man. You have a long way to go.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:damn
Failed yet again!


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe you should try the technique I used. The last time I didn't fap for weeks using this one simple technique.

Crippling depression.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, I guess I could attempt it, but only after a day or two I'd see something like this.....










Or










Or










And then it's......


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I almost couldn't contain myself after seeing that 4th pic fuck


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

The longest I went was 4 days. I can't do it its impossible as I said in another thread masterbating is more addictive than crack.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

The Manowarrior said:


> I've done that for 2 weeks just to prove to myself that I have strong will power.
> 
> And it's very easy when you're really busy.


But why deprive yourself of pleasure for more than 24 hours, or whenever you feel the need even if it's 3 hours or 3 days? People like sex a time or 2 daily, why should self pleasure be any different. I say go with what the body desires. If you don't desire for 30 days fine. But if you have desires and push yourself to hold off how are you benefitting? Do what feels good when ever you feel the need is my motto.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Some of the posts here from people who like masturbating come from hilariously dumb to downright sad.

All this talk about _"strong will power"_. :lmao



Barry Horowitz said:


> I haven't "fapped" in 16 years. I decided then that I wanted a healthy, non-possessive, attitude towards sex and thought that masterbating might enable me to view women as objects, conquests, etc. I can't say for any kind of certainty that I'm doing better in that regard as a non-fapper than I would as a fapper, but I will say that it is easier to manage sexual desire and to express it in a healthy way if you don't allow your thoughts to be dominated by primal urges (no matter how appealing our popular culture makes that phrase sound). At first, it was really hard- especially as a late teenager, but as I hit my twenties it really calmed down.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I've gotten to the point where the only times I feel any kind of sexual desire are when it is more than just physical, but in conjunction with admiration, adoration and deep affection- that is, when my late wife was still alive, she was the only woman I desired and today, my girlfriend is the only woman I desire. I can look at magazines or women on the street and say "wow, she's pretty", but have not even the slightest desire to do anything more than admire from afar.
> 
> Of course, I'm sure I'll be derided for saying all of this. I expect nothing else from this website by now


I actually admire how you mostly feel sexual attraction to those you have friendships with (genuine intimacy & affection are pretty damn seductive). However guess what? Men & women are both sexual objects so you can stop trying to sugar coat it around women. I agree that women & sex aren't a _"prize to be won"_ since busting a nut is annoyingly overrated but I would argue that wanting to gain those _"intimate moments"_ is alright. I masturbate every now and then, and I control my urges just fine considering I know how both sex & bodies (mostly the female body) are overrated if you ask me.

I can relate to your second paragraph, but it does come off as somewhat dishonest. With my ex, I'd feel like she was the only person that gave me sexual attraction that _matters_ whilst with other women my sexual attraction to them felt petty which is why I ignored it with ease. You do have the desire to fuck other women, but the desire is both weak and crushed because of your desire for affection with your partner. Sex without friendship gets a little boring after you turn 17, for me it did anyway. Hell, the only porn I watch is porn that makes it easier for me to pretend the people fucking genuinely have affection for each other (which is mostly lesbian porn, good stuff).



Barry Horowitz said:


>


Looks fine to me, even somewhat cute. Nah, I'm not fucking around.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

There was a Seinfeld episode based on this.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> *Hell, the only porn I watch is porn that makes it easier for me to pretend the people fucking genuinely have affection for each other (which is mostly lesbian porn, good stuff).*


I'm in the same boat as you. Most of the porn that I watch nowadays is amateur porn which usually feature actual couples, who actually have genuine affection for one another. That mainstream porn, like ''Brazzer'' is hard (no pun intended) to get into, since it looks so fake and so unnatural.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

oh i see u .....s r trying not to fap

u guys wouldnt mind if i left this here right

http://instagram.com/joselyncano

*laughs evilly*


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm out.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

DoYouRealize??? said:


> oh i see u .....s r trying not to fap
> 
> u guys wouldnt mind if i left this here right
> 
> ...


 unk2

Not even a flinch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DoYouRealize??? said:


> oh i see u .....s r trying not to fap
> 
> u guys wouldnt mind if i left this here right
> 
> ...




That










Isn't










Very










Nice









​


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Easiest way to conquer your goal is to become incredibly depressed. Throw in an addiction to pain killers and you got this no problem.

This way, even the thought of crankin' one out makes you hate yourself considering your libido is the size of a poppy seed.

Pain killer route is enjoyable, dangerous, and not recommended. Will it work? Possibly. Take your pain killer of choice, wait for the euphoria, and try to attempt to finish. You will most likely fail considering your body is numb including your flacid dong. Also, it takes so long to finish you'll wind up nodding out during the process; eventually waking up to porn, your beat-up dong, someone laughing/yelling at you (depending if you live alone), and realizing you wasted your high on failing.

These are outlandish recommendations, but damn it, they are effective. I'm diagnosed with severe depression. It's not constant misery or anything, but when it gets bad, it's bad. After my last "phase" of depression it suddenly popped into my head that I haven't popped one off in over a month! I immediately tried, failed, and had an orgasmic wave of disappointment wash over me.

Or you could remain happy, drug-free (or whatever you do), and give it the ole college try!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in !!


edit:
lost


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Allur said:


> unk2
> 
> Not even a flinch.


I think this is just your way of getting people to send you really good porn...


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm curious, do people in the no fap challenge also give up sex of any type during the challenge? Sex or self pleasure leads to sexual gratification, so if you give up one shouldn't you give it all up during the challenge?

I don't see the point of the no fap challenge even if you have a partner. Why deprive yourself of one of life's simple pleasures?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I've always wondered what it would be like to go a month without any sort fapping or sex. I don't think males are designed to function without going that long without a release. The feeling you'd get after a month of frustration, i don't even think a heroin high would give you that kind of euphoria.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> I've always wondered what it would be like to go a month without any sort fapping or sex. I don't think males are designed to function without going that long without a release. The feeling you'd get after a month of frustration, i don't even think a heroin high would give you that kind of euphoria.


It doesn't feel frustrating at all after you get through the first one to two weeks.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I would be willing to give this a try but your sig is just too much for me.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Who's gonna do no fap november with me?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I would be willing to give this a try but your sig is just too much for me.


I understand man, I put it there to make this a bit more difficult for myself.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I jokingly asked my gf what she would think if no sex/no fap for a month. She said I would be looking for another gf after 2 days lol


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Skermac;40880977[B said:


> ]I'm curious, do people in the no fap challenge also give up sex of any type during the challenge? Sex or self pleasure leads to sexual gratification, so if you give up one shouldn't you give it all up during the challenge?[/B]
> 
> I don't see the point of the no fap challenge even if you have a partner. Why deprive yourself of one of life's simple pleasures?


Sex is allowed. Masturbating/fapping isn't.

So I guess any guy who has a GF can easily do this challenge, however, us single people are shit out of luck. :cry


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

No fap helped me get a gf, no shit this things legit 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Allur said:


> Yeah I almost couldn't contain myself after seeing that 4th pic fuck


Well Randy does have one sexy mustache.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't take part in social media "challenges"


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Sex is allowed. Masturbating/fapping isn't.
> 
> So I guess any guy who has a GF can easily do this challenge, however, us single people are shit out of luck. :cry


They are both sexual gratification. I don't see a difference in sex and fapping for the end result, except sex is more pleasurable most of the time. I think the no fap challenge should include no sex too, because masturbation is sex. But actually I think an challenge to abstain is total nonsense, unless people are doing it as part of their religious ceremony.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Skermac said:


> They are both sexual gratification. I don't see a difference in sex and fapping for the end result, except sex is more pleasurable most of the time. I think the no fap challenge should include no sex too, because masturbation is sex. But actually I think an challenge to abstain is total nonsense, unless people are doing it as part of their religious ceremony.


Hey, I don't make the rules. Apparently this whole ''No Fapping'' Challenge was created on reddit, so those with porn and masturbating addiction can fight the urge to do so and display self-control. Somewhere along the line, the internet got hold of this and basically turned this serious concept into a playful challenge for guys to do, out of pure fun.

The rules on reddit says no fapping and no porn but it says nothing about not having sex. So I going to assume sex is allowed. 

But if you want include no sex in your own personal challenge as well, then be my guess. :HHH2


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

It's pointless and I don't understand it. I only really understand the people who are addicted to porn but anyone else, nah. 

I've seen the nofap subreddit in the past, it's laughably sad. It's full of insecure men who think not wanking will get them confidence and make women attracted to them. They make it a part of their personality and who they are. It's depressing really, that grown men who think not masturbating will gain them girlfriends, scientifically it is proven that not masturbating and masturbating won't have any effect on you as a person. Why these tools act as if they're the hottest man in the world with confidence out the ass just because they didn't touch their junk for 2 months has left me flummoxed. 

Would I try it? Sure, Why not? If I don't masturbate for say, 2 months, what happens? Nothing. If I masturbate 4 times a day for two months what happens? Maybe a sore dick but nothing else. Nothing against people who are just doing it for no reason (although, I don't understand why and I bet they don't either) but fucking lol at the cretins on Reddit who think they're some sort of God(Trust me, challenging these freaks and giving them facts on what not fapping does is impossible).


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Just fapped to this thread, came buckets.

Nofap on Reddit is full of deluded morons living in a fine mix of placebo and confirmation bias.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Hey, I don't make the rules. Apparently this whole ''No Fapping'' Challenge was created on reddit, so those with porn and masturbating addiction can fight the urge to do so and display self-control.


The amount of people in the world who are seriously addicted to masturbation must be pretty low.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Hey, I don't make the rules. Apparently this whole ''No Fapping'' Challenge was created on reddit, so those with porn and masturbating addiction can fight the urge to do so and display self-control. Somewhere along the line, the internet got hold of this and basically turned this serious concept into a playful challenge for guys to do, out of pure fun.
> 
> The rules on reddit says no fapping and no porn but it says nothing about not having sex. So I going to assume sex is allowed.
> 
> But if you want include no sex in your own personal challenge as well, then be my guess. :HHH2


I can understand trying to get an addict to abstain. But what determines an addict? If a couple like having sex with each other 3 times a day and a guy faps 3 times a day are any of them considered addicts? I don't think it's a number imo, I think an addict might be someone that watches porn for hours on end? But I don't really know how to define a sex or porn addict.

I will not do this challenge, sex is too enjoyable. Have sex with gf, fap to her when she is at work, repeat. That's a healthy sex life imo, no need to abstain. But those that want to I wish you well.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Skermac said:


> I can understand trying to get an addict to abstain. But what determines an addict? If a couple like having sex with each other 3 times a day and a guy faps 3 times a day are any of them considered addicts? I don't think it's a number imo, I think an addict might be someone that watches porn for hours on end? But I don't really know how to define a sex or porn addict.


I'm just going to throw something at the wall, and say I guess you're considered an addict when watching porn and masturbating takes up too much of your personal time that you begin missing out on other social obligations. For example, if fapping and watching porn is the reason why you're constantly 20 mins late to work/class or you're always cancelling plans with friends or family, then I guess that when you can be labeled an addict. Just my own personal guess though.



> I will not do this challenge, sex is too enjoyable. Have sex with gf, fap to her when she is at work, repeat. That's a healthy sex life imo, no need to abstain. But those that want to I wish you well.


I don't blame you. I wouldn't do it either. I see absolutely no reason to participate in something, where I'll be depriving myself of pleasure, for the sole purpose of ''Can I do it?''. Maybe if some type of monetary gain or health benefit were to come as a reward for doing this challenge, then maybe I'll do it. But, I'm not going to do it, when I'm not getting anything out it, with the exception of a boner every 4 minutes.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> I'm just going to throw something at the wall, and say I guess you're considered an addict when watching porn and masturbating takes up too much of your personal time that you begin missing out on other social obligations. For example, if fapping and watching porn is the reason why you're constantly 20 mins late to work/class or you're always cancelling plans with friends or family, then I guess that when you can be labeled an addict. Just my own personal guess though.
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. I wouldn't do it either. I see absolutely no reason to participate in something, where I'll be depriving myself of pleasure, for the sole purpose of ''Can I do it?''. Maybe if some type of monetary gain or health benefit were to come as a reward for doing this challenge, then maybe I'll do it. But, I'm not going to do it, when I'm not getting anything out it, with the exception of a boner every 4 minutes.


I agree with all you say. But I wonder why they don't create other challenges? Like people addicted to movies, gaming or other hobbies they people do for hours on end and might make them late for work. Sex seems the only so called addiction that gets picked on for some reason.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Skermac said:


> I agree with all you say. But I wonder why they don't create other challenges? Like people addicted to movies, gaming or other hobbies they people do for hours on end and might make them late for work. Sex seems the only so called addiction that gets picked on for some reason.


This goes back to the belief that "sex is bad." Such beliefs are the remains of a society that considers anything sexual or concerning such primal urges to be sinful. Funny how many cultures in Classical Antiquity were at a lot more free spirited in that regard compared to their Dark Age/Medieval brethren. Such values are still intrinsic in the mindsets of most Western (and some Eastern) cultures today. That's why sexual addiction, whether by masturbation or sex with a partner, is an easy target. It's why many sexual or kinky fetishes are considered taboo, lest big brother or sister tell you they're abnormal and you're a fool for even _going there_.

I always find it amusing how one of the most natural things a human can do is one of the most vilified. I completely understand the hostility if the act is non-consensual, but even the consensual act between two persons is somewhat vilified in contemporary society. Masturbation is a considerable gray area, but the aforementioned values consider it like an unwanted stray cat. You don't want it around your house, but you feel sorry for it and you feed it whenever it comes around. I don't much care for the perceived "evilness" of it, as I know it's an act vilified by many cultures and religions, but it's there. It's that cat.

This is just another social challenge, one that I don't care for. I don't care if someone wants to masturbate the day away. That's their time, not mine. No concern of mine if they choose to fap to porn. If people want to take the challenge, though, by all means go for it. No one is going to stop you.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't watch porn and I only get laid every few months. Why wouldn't I fap?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Boots To Chests said:


> I don't watch porn and I only get laid every few months. Why wouldn't I fap?


So what do you masturbate to?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> So what do you masturbate to?


I don't need any inspiration. I'll randomly get a boner and I figure it's time to fap. Then I close my eyes and just take care of it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Boots To Chests said:


> I don't need any inspiration. I'll randomly get a boner and I figure it's time to fap. Then I close my eyes and just take care of it.


Thats deep man


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Once went two and half weeks in college without release due to roommates not letting me have the room to myself/work/study/etc. Let's just say my girlfriend wasn't too happy with my lack of bodily control when I finally got a beej. 

It's no way to be, man.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Classic Seinfeld episode


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Boots To Chests said:


> I don't need any inspiration. I'll randomly get a boner and I figure it's time to fap. Then I close my eyes and just take care of it.


Are you gay?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> Are you gay?


My wet dreams about Layla would suggest no.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Boots To Chests said:


> My wet dreams about Layla would suggest no.


Those are some nice dreams. :yum:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Boots To Chests said:


> My wet dreams about Layla would suggest no.


So why don't you watch porn?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I gave up smoking this year.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> So what do you masturbate to?


That's a good question for everyone. But it should read who does everyone fantasize about when fapping and having sex. One of my gf's Cosmo magazine said that all couple that have been together for a while sometimes think of others when having sex. But they should never under any circumstances tell each other they were fantasizing about someone else, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> So why don't you watch porn?


I find it a pointless endeavor for me, personally. I don't have a high sex drive because I masturbate pretty frequently and without motivation. I don't get laid often enough for it to help turn me on for that. I've gotten laid around ten times this year, though I can at least be truthful in saying three of the five girls I've slept with this year were new. Porn just doesn't have a purpose for me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> So what do you masturbate to?


Confectionery.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Confectionery.


Remind me not to touch the glazed donuts at your place of work.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

WBL Studios said:


> Remind me not to touch the glazed donuts at your place of work.


You'd do best to avoid the Boston Cream as well.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I wanna see a Batman porn like the 60s series. Every time he bangs her, you see a BAM! POW! BOOM! That would be hilarious.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

week 4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

WBL Studios said:


> Remind me not to touch the glazed donuts at your place of work.





WCWR said:


> You'd do best to avoid the Boston Cream as well.


 :maury


----------

